# Reel worthless Cajun canyon report



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished the Cajun canyon tournament . Ended up with first place dolphin with a 39.9. The river rip pushed up real good yesterday and there was alot of fish caught off of it . We went 1-2 blues and caught a handful of dolphins . Started off at innovator and went into the rip mid day. It was real busted up Today and really not fishable..There are plenty of Tunas 40-60 pound range at innovator mars medusa ursa . A 744 blue won the tournament . Also a 500 something and a 460 killed .


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job boys!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As always, great job guys.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

In the money again, how many boats? Heard JJ swept the wahoo. Freedom got the 744


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! You guys have a lot more energy than I do! ha ha! :noteworthy:

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats Myles and Alex and the Gang! There were 46 boats $573,000 in the money according to Myles. And yes it looks like Double J swept the wahoo. He is a wahoo catching machine. Good luck in Biloxi guys


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder how many blues killed this month with the tournaments.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

xyzzy said:


> I wonder how many blues killed this month with the tournaments.


not many


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

2 in the MobileBGF Memorial and 3 cajun Classic, and probably a bunch in the upcoming Isle of Capri (100 " min)


----------

